# Growing up Khan



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Took these yesterday! 
He was soo sleepy after playing with friends @ the park!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! He's got a great black mask...very handsome :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very handsome!! I always love the bigger doggies. Does he always sleep like that?!?! Hehehe!

Richelle


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love his facial expressions


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

He ALWAYS sleeps like that! I just wonder if he will AFTER he goes "under the knife"  LOL!!
He may not be so forthcoming when "they" are gone!! LOL :frown: Sorry guys, I know it's not a subject you want to talk about!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, both of my dogs still like to 'display their junk' even after the snip snip.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

You know they make implants to take the place of the real things after the snip lol


Awesome mastiff! I love them, ours has the same sad/cute look on her face. I can never be mad at her, she just gives you the look with those big brown eyes :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you get him from a breeder in Vancouver that raises fawns?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Did you get him from a breeder in Vancouver that raises fawns?


No, we actually got him in California. Just on the other side of the border below K Falls. He was the only fawn in the litter. All the others were either brindle or apricot.
Here is a picture of him from before we brought him home!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What an adorable picture! The only reason I ask is because my dogs swim therapy therapist raises and shows bullmastiffs and she says fawns aren't too common in this area and thought she knew the breeder in Vancouver.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Khan said:


> No, we actually got him in California. Just on the other side of the border below K Falls. He was the only fawn in the litter. All the others were either brindle or apricot.
> Here is a picture of him from before we brought him home!


Awwww!!! You can tell which one he is, very unique out of his litter. And I like that one of his siblings is doing his business in the background LOL


----------

